# Anyone else sick of all the crazy matchy matchy colors on new bikes



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

All the new bikes coming out the past few years have crazy color matching going on and it feels like it's a bit too much. I think a couple of colors is fine but so many bikes now have multiple colors with everything accented down to the cable housing. What ever happened to a tastefully speccd bike? I don't mind a little bit of bling and don't think bikes need to be all black but who is designing the graphics and colors on bikes these days? There's a fine line between cool looking and ugly. More and more bikes are on the ugly side.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, people are still buying Nissan Jukes, and the Gremlin sold a couple hundred thousand, so there's no accounting for taste.

You never know until you put it out there. All I know is my bike is gorgeous.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

this thread would be better with pics. lets see what you consider offensive. pull no punches.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this thread would be better with pics. lets see what you consider offensive. pull no punches.


What about that Diamondback with the garish rear triangle? I'll look for pics.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am not a fan of graphics for the sake of graphics. I like solid colors with maybe a little subtle accenting. I do like bold colors, though. 

I don't mind, for example, the color matched fork decals you're seeing a lot of lately. I don't mind a little touch of colored housing (not matching, but coordinating, because colored housing is impossible to match). 

For example, I like the way Santa Cruz handles colors on its bikes. Black is usually an option, with an accent color for the logo or alternatively a bold frame color with black for the logo, but they're solid colors. Not lots of busy graphics. I like how Salsa has been doing its frame colors lately. Mostly solid colors. Some bold, some not. I think the concept behind the Cutthroat graphics was very cool, to mimic the coloration of the cutthroat trout.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> What about that Diamondback with the garish rear triangle? I'll look for pics.


Wanting to see that.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I pretty much agree with Harold on a good, solid main color choice with well thought out accents. 

Having grown up in the 80's BMX world. a chrome bike is the most sexy to me....funny that you don't, or never really did see many straight out chrome MTB's. In the current BMX world, there are a lot of great desings...and some pretty off the wall designs. 

I really like the simplicity of my Krampus, and am looking to get a full matte black Verde Luxe BMX, which I will accent with small points of blue down the road. My old trek is a cool purple with the simple grey Trek stickers...

Sometimes I think manufacturers color the bikes to look more "racey", which definitely moves more product...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I also prefer the solid main color and little to no accents. I hated all the fluorescent big accents some of the manufacturers were doing recently, really ugly in my opinion. 

Looking over my fleet, they really don't have much beyond the brand (in outline) and model on the frame. I have two bikes I've had powder coated and they have no decals, though I keep thinking about buying a decal kit for my Gunnar, but maybe just using the seat post bike model (with the dog) and head badge decals and not the downtube ones. 

I have an old Jamis Quest road bike that is chromed with blue anodized rims and hubs. I like it. I also have an old Lemond CX bike with panels, which I like on steel road bikes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dmo said:


> All the new bikes coming out the past few years have crazy color matching going on and it feels like it's a bit too much. I think a couple of colors is fine but so many bikes now have multiple colors with everything accented down to the cable housing. What ever happened to a tastefully speccd bike? I don't mind a little bit of bling and don't think bikes need to be all black but who is designing the graphics and colors on bikes these days? There's a fine line between cool looking and ugly. More and more bikes are on the ugly side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've felt that way for about 4 years. You're right it's out of control. Quite a few are fugly in my opinion.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, my bikes match.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Yes, my bikes match.


ummmm, errrrrr ut:


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Just a bit too much going on with these bikes. I like intense but think they look better a little more subdued









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dmo said:


> Just a bit too much going on with these bikes. I like intense but think they look better a little more subdued


ugh, OK, those are bad! i have to say i really dislike loud, and/or matching graphics on wheels. it's too busy and really offends my eyes.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I like bright colors but simple designs. Solid fluor green, yellow, red all work for me. The smaller and simpler the graphics, the better. I don't like big bright graphics on wheels.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ugh, OK, those are bad! i have to say i really dislike loud, and/or matching graphics on wheels. it's too busy and really offends my eyes.


i'll remember this..


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Yes, my bikes match.


Too much. Heck, even the tires match the frame.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Reminds me of the 1990s neon color splash trend. I do like the color fade trend of early 2000s

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My old school Intense with factory original graphics and a new one of today. Granted mine was built from just a frame. But today's prebuilt models are a bit much in my opinion. Back when Intense sold frame only, no prebuilt models.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

No...back in the day there was a lot more ugly going on...with various style miscues such as all the rampant anodizing when the CNC craze hit in the 90's (the purple being the worst):

























The below is just a plain ugly bike...the ano actually helps it I think








BITD there was also that splatter-paint thing....also obnoxious:








(the above is actually a recent bike, a Pug that someone is trying to remove all cool from)
















The other ugly trend back in the day was the bright neon bike:

















































THIS bike is the pinnacle, as it uses all the above listed style failures together:


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like some kid ate too many skittles on halloween with some of these...

Viva la purple anno!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you guys remember this one?









It coordinated with these:


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

My wife's bike is actually pretty tastefully colorful. I am generally not a fan of tons of color, but actually thinking about her bike, it has quite a few.










Versus mine that is only black/white:










My mountain bike is just black/grey with the manufacturer logo in red.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Do you guys remember this one?
> 
> View attachment 1091642
> 
> ...


LOL
So true and I can bet I know what thread you got those photos out of.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

dmo said:


> Just a bit too much going on with these bikes. I like intense but think they look better a little more subdued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually don't mind most of those. Maybe because I come from a dirt bike background where the bike and jerseys are covered with sponsorship decals. I could do w/o the decals on the wheels though. I've had several Santa Cruz bikes but unlike Harold, I do NOT like their bright colors they've been throwing out the past few years. That pink Bronson (or was it a Nomad) might have been the worst.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm all for a flashy, opposite colored frames AS LONG AS THE DAMNED WHEELS DON'T MATCH IT! :lol:

That's where it goes over board. Wheels should not be COLORED.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hawg said:


> I'm all for a flashy, opposite colored frames AS LONG AS THE DAMNED WHEELS DON'T MATCH IT! :lol:
> 
> That's where it goes over board. Wheels should not be COLORED.


I'm guilty.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

They all look the same covered in dirt and mud.


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

It was the 2016 Santa Cruz Bronson K2rider1964










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- just posted my ugly bike over in the Passion section cuz someone called it ugly; nothing "matchy matchy" about it........purple mallet 3 pedals, kermit-green Niner fork, black wheels, silver Shimano XT crankset, blue Cane Creek 110 pro headset, etc....


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

RobD22 said:


> It was the 2016 Santa Cruz Bronson K2rider1964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For anyone who's sick of this color, just send it my way...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> No...back in the day there was a lot more ugly going on...with various style miscues such as all the rampant anodizing when the CNC craze hit in the 90's (the purple being the worst):


I used purple nipples in celebration/memory of that era on one of my latest wheel builds.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Bikes sure have gotten worse looking


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

idividebyzero said:


> Bikes sure have gotten worse looking


i dont know, i'm a sucker for anything in raw carbon


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

Hawg said:


> I'm all for a flashy, opposite colored frames AS LONG AS THE DAMNED WHEELS DON'T MATCH IT! :lol:
> 
> That's where it goes over board. Wheels should not be COLORED.


mine don't match but are of color.......:eekster:


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Hawg said:


> I'm all for a flashy, opposite colored frames AS LONG AS THE DAMNED WHEELS DON'T MATCH IT! :lol:
> 
> That's where it goes over board. Wheels should not be COLORED.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I want these wheels


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

schnee said:


>


:lol::lol::lol: This is great. Hawg is constantly on me about being the old grumpy bastard.

Looks like the tables are turned. :thumbsup:


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Some bikes are a bit flashy and too matchy matchy but I think I saw the ultimate in matchy matchy. I was at my local LBS and watched a guy compare a lime green jersey to his lime green mtn bike.


----------



## Rigged (Aug 5, 2015)

See that doesn't really bother me. I compare that to buying a matching helmet / jacket for your motorcycle, which is not uncommon at all. We are coming full circle with the bright neon and multi colors, which makes me very nostalgic as I had a white bike with purple and green flecks as a kid.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I typically buy a frame and throw components on it. Rarely do they color coordinate. Kind of like a Jackson Pollock painting.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

RobD22 said:


>


Flashy paint, matching graphics, _AND_ internal cable routing?!

Now you've gone too far.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

CaptDan said:


> Flashy paint, matching graphics, _AND_ internal cable routing?!
> 
> Now you've gone too far.


Ha!

They're basically committing a terrorist act.


----------



## grambo (Feb 2, 2004)

I for one like all the bright colored and matchy matchy bikes out there now. All those matte black (or white or gray) bikes from a few years ago look so boring.
I also miss the days when you could buy colored anodized components to make your bike a little different from your neighbor's.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I generally love all the new Intense stuff but this one curls my toenails:

https://www.intensecycles.com/sites...expert-profile/recluse-expert-orange-side.png


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes. It reminds me of the awful ski clothing designs from the 80's. It will fade away as soon as the next marketing trend comes along.
(said the guy with the raw turner...)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

grambo said:


> I also miss the days when you could buy colored anodized components to make your bike a little different from your neighbor's.


what anodized component are you looking for that you can't find?



SRALPH said:


> I generally love all the new Intense stuff but this one curls my toenails:
> 
> https://www.intensecycles.com/sites...expert-profile/recluse-expert-orange-side.png


^ yikes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ghey, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

I like single colors: Red, Black, Yellow, chrome, Ti, or Celeste. I try to keep to those. But that Klein Night Storm bike that BokChoi posted... We had that frame built it up similarly in the window of the shop I worked at.... and I really really wanted it! so I guess there is room in my somewhat narrow bike color palette.


----------



## Tammy Wamstick (May 3, 2016)

You have no taste man, the surly, the kleins, and most of the others are very good looking bikes. This post reply you have makes me crank


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

grambo said:


> I for one like all the bright colored and matchy matchy bikes out there now. All those matte black (or white or gray) bikes from a few years ago as well as current black asphalt rigs look so boring.


nothin but WIN!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

schnee said:


>


yep...just spit my pop all over the desk. Anything from The Simpsons pretty much always sums it up


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jayem said:


> I'm guilty.
> 
> View attachment 1091729
> View attachment 1091730


I don't mind matching rims, as long as they're not covered with decals all over them.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

SRALPH said:


> I generally love all the new Intense stuff but this one curls my toenails:
> 
> https://www.intensecycles.com/sites...expert-profile/recluse-expert-orange-side.png


I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I like "coordinated" bikes. I like the frame to be mostly one color, and all the metal parts to be either silver, black or a single powder coated/anodized color.

My bike is raw Al frame, with blue hubs and spoke nipples. and pretty much everything else is black- fork, rims, spokes, headset, stem, bars, seat post, cranks....etc. Even my rear cog is black. 

I keep thinking I want to powder coat the frame, but can't decide on a color that I like for more than a day or three.
I'm pretty much over the full 'murdered-out' bikes, so black p/c is out, but I do have a soft spot in my heart for matte carbon, so a full UD matte carbon bike with bright Ano accents is OK by me.

I'm not a huge fan of flashy, but something about those new bright orange Fox step-cast forks give me an awful case of upgraditis. I wants one. I wants one bad.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

ARandomBiker said:


> I like "coordinated" bikes. I like the frame to be mostly one color, and all the metal parts to be either silver, black or a single powder coated/anodized color.
> 
> My bike is raw Al frame, with blue hubs and spoke nipples. and pretty much everything else is black- fork, rims, spokes, headset, stem, bars, seat post, cranks....etc. Even my rear cog is black.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely anno or powder coat it just to provide some protection to the aluminum.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

jestep said:


> I'd definitely anno or powder coat it just to provide some protection to the aluminum.


Eh, I was generalizing to describe the color scheme. It's an On-One, clear-coated from the factory. not actually 'raw' unprotected.

That said- I have owned truly raw Al things (handmade tools, custom bike parts, etc) that were created in my father's machine shop and other than oxidizing to a dull grey and getting sweaty hands a little smudged, they've held up just fine for a long time. There's actually a whole thread here on MTBR about raw Al frames, those seem to be holding up OK.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll take a bike in whatever color you fashionistas don't want. Lots of great eBay deals in the off season in colors nobody wants. Once I cover it in mud, nobody knows the difference. Keep up the style trending - it works to my advantage. Same goes for jerseys, shorts, & hydration packs.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Geez what a bunch of boring depressed people in here. Our eyes see one of the widest ranges of color in the animal kingdom (besides a shrimp and few other animals). Enjoy it for f*** sake.

I wanted to build up the rear wheel with red spokes but it seems like they're impossible to find. Parts to build the matching front wheel are on the way.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

burtronix said:


> Once I cover it in mud, nobody knows the difference.


You need some of this...


----------



## micdjunior (Dec 21, 2018)

*Pink > Purple > Orange (you'd hate my bikes) XD*



Bokchoicowboy said:


> No...back in the day there was a lot more ugly going on...with various style miscues such as all the rampant anodizing when the CNC craze hit in the 90's (the purple being the worst):
> 
> BITD there was also that splatter-paint thing....also obnoxious:
> 
> ...


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I dislike it, yes. I don't want to be compelled to limit my choices, based on if it matches in color.

What looks good to me is functional shape and proportions, that "looks" good for the purpose intended. From tube diameter and the curves, to symmetry and "balance"...


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

micdjunior said:


> Bokchoicowboy said:
> 
> 
> > No...back in the day there was a lot more ugly going on...with various style miscues such as all the rampant anodizing when the CNC craze hit in the 90's (the purple being the worst):
> ...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im pretty sure everyone at Salsa is colorblind. This is a $5500 fatbike


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fajita Dave said:


> Geez what a bunch of boring depressed people in here. Our eyes see one of the widest ranges of color in the animal kingdom (besides a shrimp and few other animals). Enjoy it for f*** sake.
> 
> I wanted to build up the rear wheel with red spokes but it seems like they're impossible to find. Parts to build the matching front wheel are on the way.


Red DT Aerolites. I used them on my last wheel build. They are pricey though.

Spokes & Nipples - Wheelbuilder.com

Or

https://www.google.com/search?q=dt+aerolite+red&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari :thumbsup:


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

dmo said:


> All the new bikes coming out the past few years have crazy color matching going on and it feels like it's a bit too much. I think a couple of colors is fine but so many bikes now have multiple colors with everything accented down to the cable housing. What ever happened to a tastefully speccd bike? I don't mind a little bit of bling and don't think bikes need to be all black but who is designing the graphics and colors on bikes these days? There's a fine line between cool looking and ugly. More and more bikes are on the ugly side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Go unpainted Ti and your ride will always look brand new. Then add accent colors if you please for grips, pedals, seat, brake lines, stem cap, water cages and so on.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm NOT feelin' it....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone at Salsa is colorblind. This is a $5500 fatbike
> 
> View attachment 1230236


$5500 worth of fugly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone at Salsa is colorblind. This is a $5500 fatbike
> 
> View attachment 1230236


$5500 worth of fugly. That's the name they should give it.

"Salsa Fugly"


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone at Salsa is colorblind. This is a $5500 fatbike
> 
> View attachment 1230236


Yeah, no.

Give me solid, primary colors at most. In most cases, two colors is plenty. Sometimes, more is permissible if it's well done.

I'm building my first black bike right now. I'm trying to keep the colors fairly muted. Frame has some red decals, but not too much. I ordered the fork with red decals to match and that might be the extent of it. Because currently, the red comes from decals, I'm definitely not going to be putting any red ano bits on it. Red shift housing would match reasonably well, though.

Might throw a couple red spokes into my wheel build, but even with parts I'm buying where flashy ano colors are available, I'm pretty sure I'll just be buying black.

My wife has a bike that is mostly black, and the color accents are purple ano. It's pretty sharp. The previous owner started that color scheme, and my wife really liked it. We've replaced some parts since she bought it, and have kept with it. Replaced some white stuff that didn't really match with black. And added a couple more splashes of purple ano.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone at Salsa is colorblind. This is a $5500 fatbike
> 
> View attachment 1230236


The top o line ultegra di2 warbird is a grey zebra too. Their Color lines for 2019 suck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone at Salsa is colorblind. This is a $5500 fatbike
> 
> View attachment 1230236


Just quoting this ugly bike because everyone else is.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll break the chain.

And I think there's a brand of hot sauce called Fugly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Just quoting this ugly bike because everyone else is.


I've always been a trend setter.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've always been a trend setter.


The word now is "influencer" .


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Wait until you get a new frame if your’s breaks. The color you get is almost never the color of the original frame. So if you match other bits to the original, you will not be pleased with the result.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

In case you missed this one from the Fatty forum:

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bike-so-ugly-you-just-had-own-growler-bikes-content-1093433.html


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Aglo said:


> The word now is "influencer" .


only if you're on instagram


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I need a yellow and blue hawian shirt to go with slayer


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's the most unmatchy thing I've seen recently.

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bike-so-ugly-you-just-had-own-growler-bikes-content-1093433.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Here's the most unmatchy thing I've seen recently.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bike-so-ugly-you-just-had-own-growler-bikes-content-1093433.html
> 
> View attachment 1230281


Looks more like the most matchy thing.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Looks more like the most matchy thing.


I love the dirt brown saddle as the crown to a bike made of unicorn vomit though 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Is this what what they now call a "first world" problem?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

We'll look back at these color ways the same way we see 80s fashion...the embarrassment will be haunting.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

MOJO K said:


> We'll look back at these color ways the same way we see 80s fashion...the embarrassment will be haunting.


Only if you're in the picture 

If you think the 80's was bad, it's got nothing on the 70's, aka The Fashion Decade from Hell


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL, yep!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> O
> 
> View attachment 1230381


This is fantastic! Why don't men dress like this anymore?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> This is fantastic! Why don't men dress like this anymore?


Because pants are for your legs.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Here's the most unmatchy thing I've seen recently.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bike-so-ugly-you-just-had-own-growler-bikes-content-1093433.html
> 
> View attachment 1230281


Did a Unicorn explode?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Gasp4Air said:


> Only if you're in the picture
> 
> If you think the 80's was bad, it's got nothing on the 70's, aka The Fashion Decade from Hell
> 
> View attachment 1230381


Oh come on, I bet you still have some of that stuff in your closet!

Why is "Stayin' Alive" running through my head?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2018)

nvphatty said:


> ummmm, errrrrr ut:


I'm soo glad nvphatty is gone


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> This is fantastic! Why don't men dress like this anymore?


Because a real man in those pants would have a Moose Knuckle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

The new Intense mentioned above isn't that bad. Now this top o' the line Tracer below is so bright you don't even need lights to ride at night.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

I can get into some, some are a bit much, I just can't stand a black bike


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bradym77 said:


> The new Intense mentioned above isn't that bad. Now this top o' the line Tracer below is so bright you don't even need lights to ride at night.
> 
> View attachment 1230430


I think it's the matchy, matchy huge stickers on the wheels that make most of them over the top. Peel the stickers off and have all black wheels and it wouldn't be so bad. Most all the manufacturers are doing this now with the wheels.


----------



## M0riarty11 (Nov 11, 2018)

I searched all over eBay for one of those for a month straight about 6 months ago, definitely my favorite color on any bike I have seen.


RobD22 said:


> It was the 2016 Santa Cruz Bronson K2rider1964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> This is fantastic! Why don't men dress like this anymore?


I don't want my waistband just below my nipples


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I prefer a few small anodized bits instead of huge decals on the rims etc and colored handlebars.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> This is fantastic! Why don't men dress like this anymore?


I do. I also have the Ron Burgundy moustache.

Of course I also wear a Cousin Eddy leisure suit for all special occasions.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My old school Intense with factory original graphics and a new one of today. Granted mine was built from just a frame. But today's prebuilt models are a bit much in my opinion. Back when Intense sold frame only, no prebuilt models.
> 
> View attachment 1091622
> 
> View attachment 1091623


Those were the days!


----------

